# A weird INFP-ENFP hybrid?



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

bearotter said:


> Also something that led me to suspect N-dominance may have become a strong acquired trait, but not my original bread and butter. As a child, I was not at all imaginative or creative in how I saw things. I found that I was impressed by people who could explain things using N-functions, and thus adopted them and sort of started obsessively using them. When I'm calm, feeling good, I'm just extremely rational about everything, but I enter into these stupors where I'm just Ni-ing like crazy.
> 
> This is significant and really could point to Ne-dominance. How did your Ne progress over time? When do you remember your Fi developing - when did you start really wanting to sort out and go deep into analyzing your inner ideals?


How interesting, I see what you're saying. Well.. I think my Fi started REALLY developing around the time I became a teenager (15-16 I guess). It was noticeable and stood out because I wasn't used to SO much introspection - I actually interpreted it as depression LOL because I became _overly _withdrawn and reclusive. I introspected too much, paying excessive attention to how I felt about things.. 

I can't say this ever stopped and I'm quite introspective to this day, but I guess I finally am starting to find a balance within myself. Like I said, I never really payed much attention to my Ne because it's like something constantly running, so it doesn't stand out because I'm so accustomed to it. Still, I don't feel like my Ne overrides my Fi. Nowadays, I feel like use Fi much more.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@brainheart

Why are you considering ISFP? I see you as much more of an N to be honest.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_brainheart_
> 
> Why are you considering ISFP? I see you as much more of an N to be honest.


No, I'm not considering, although I have in the past. I was just making the point that I don't feel that strong of a N/S divide in myself, and I think that's due to intuition being auxiliary vs dominant. It makes sense to me that I would go Ji Pe Pi Je.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@kaleidoscope

I started using Ni like *crazy* at some point also around age what...14 to 15? So by now, it is just insanely overused, because I developed a love for the function.

I realized though that there is even a bit of Ji underlying this. I find T without N very lackluster, even if it is calming in a way. But I think there is even slight Fi underlying my overuse of Ni. My instincts love T, but my Ji in general led me to somewhat consciously overuse Ni.

If you have a great relationship with Te, and Ne is a natural thing to you, perhaps you are overusing your Fi due to 4 influences.

When you do use Ne, what contexts is it? IN_P uses Si-Ne, which I recently heard put nicely, takes the viscerally vivid picture of some Si experience and uses that to start theorizing using Ne-Ji. Does this ring a bell as something you use a lot? Or is Si not much of a jumping point for much (this could indicate Ne and Fi are both superstrong, but that Te is your tertiary).


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

bearotter said:


> If you have a great relationship with Te, and Ne is a natural thing to you, perhaps you are overusing your Fi due to 4 influences.
> 
> When you do use Ne, what contexts is it? IN_P uses Si-Ne, which I recently heard put nicely, takes the viscerally vivid picture of some Si experience and uses that to start theorizing using Ne-Ji. Does this ring a bell as something you use a lot? Or is Si not much of a jumping point for much (this could indicate Ne and Fi are both superstrong, but that Te is your tertiary).


Can you explain a little more how INP's use Ne with their Si? I'm having a hard time understanding 

I feel like I use Ne in everything, really. Do people actually have a selective use of Ne? I'm having a hard time articulating it, but I feel like it's the general lens through which I go about interacting with the world around me. At the same time, I don't feel like my Ne serves my Fi (or the other way around). They just, work together..? Is that possible?

When I'm doing some heavy introspection, my thoughts are a bit more focused and have a more smooth/calm flow then when I'm Ne-ing (in which case, I'm going in all sorts of directions really). Still sometimes, I could be introspecting about one thing and end up thinking about something else entirely. 

Not sure where Si fits into all of this.


----------



## abigaleblues (Apr 11, 2012)

The ENFP INFP hybrid definitely got my attention, because I've often felt similar. Yet after reading your posts, you sound much more ENFP with a developed Fi, and I believe that I am an INFP with a developed Fe. Interesting


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@kaleidoscope

For me, Si-N-Ti is key to how I empathize. I say N because I use both N's so much.

I remember vividly how it felt to be in a situation...something that is triggered either independently or when I am using Fe to feel out what is wrong with someone. I generate ideas and a picture of what in general is wrong, how it relates to many things. And form a principle that need to not be contradicted for things to be OK along with a systematic solution based on these principles.

But key is I dwell on my gut impressions a lot as a jumping point for generating ideas on how to help make things better for people who mean a lot to me. I have a hard time using "raw Fe", I realized.

They key is using strong gut impressions to start generating ideas. An ENFP uses Ne so much for its own sake that this balanced use of Ne and Si is nowhere near as possible. Much as a balanced use of Fi-Te is not as natural for an INFP.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@bearotter

Well this is difficult for me.. As a 4, I'm often past oriented and dwelling on things I've gone through :frustrating: But I don't believe I start out with strong gut impressions to generate ideas, no.


----------



## ebullientcorner (Oct 5, 2012)

I occasionally pop into the "what's my personality?" threads, but I don't contribute that often. I only type in person. I wrote a ENFP mistyping guide a little while ago though, and I think it could apply here though I admit I didn't read the whole thread.

I mainly say that because I came to many of the conclusions as I thought I might be an I because of how introvertive/Fi I had become as opposed to how E I used to be. And a lot of it was based on the misperceptions that people expect ENFPs to present more like bubbly ESFPs...or not just ESFPs, just bubbly ENFPs all the time.

ENFPs are all about a Yin and Yang. I'm fairly certain I explained it alright in my old post. Take a look and see if it hits any nerves. *shrug who knows right?


*T*o sort of put a little plug in for the ENFP: We are actually very often misperceived types asothers are mis-typed as an ENFP when they aren't, and so often I have read post after post after post of ill conceived notions of our type- mostly about how we approach the world, or what our perceptions are, what our goals are, and ironically most often how we act .
I sort of have this theory: I have found that in my personal experience most of the time those who are mistyped as ENFP's are ESFP's and ISFP's. Thus when someone thinks of an "ENFP" they have known, they come on places like this very confident in their conception and understanding of an ENFP, when they are usually thinking of an SFP. Mind you! I have nothing against SFP's, they are so cool, but ENFP's are about as different as they come, and not many people know that. They see the E and the P and the F and think that they are just like the ESFP only one letter off. Right? I happened to be shocked myself when I came to understand the differences, and I hope I convey them adequately below as the truths I've found in my experiences in working with people miscategorized as ENFP's and the misconceptions people often have about me that I feel are woefully inaccurate.

*T*he rules to typing an ENFP are as follows:

1. *A*n ENFP is bubbly ONLY and I mean ONLY if they are talking in a flurry of abstract ideas, with people they feel comfortable with (which is harder than you think- and I'll get to that later). These are not tangible things that is to say cars, money, things that concern S people (though that is not to say that they can't be into those things in some way.) The best way to know for sure is to pay attention as they will draw huge paralells between points and across divides flitting here and there. Their Ne consumes them so vastly that I believe it is the only thing that makes them overcome their inherent social awkwardness-as it urges them to speak.
We are NOT, I repeat NOT little constant social butterflies...without a bit of a heavy toll on the other side. (see 4)
​
2.* E*NFP's: Go around picking up swords for causes hacking heads off in the name of some grand philosophy, lifting the needy, the poor, the down-trodden... till it is apparent that it is swaying one way or the other, there is defeat on one side or the other and we feel that we can rest , then another cause comes along and they're off to the races again. Many look at this switch and often perceive an abandonment, but our goal is to achieve a bit of justice or champion a person, not to see the whole project through to the end. 
If we sniff corruption we can barely help ourselves but to root it out, and squish it, all the while calling an army behind us.
If this is not something that constantly and almost accidentally happening, passionately griping an ENFP with a horrible fiery madness that you almost cannot control so help you God, it might be a good idea to reevaluate your type. Because it never ever stops, and like I aid, it's almost always accidental.
Also, this gets us into terrible trouble. Terrible, terrible trouble. -It's not very good if you hack off a head too soon.


3.* I* sort of touched on this above, but it must be said more effulgently. Yep, we are spacey, but in the same way an INTP, ENTP or INFP are spacey. There is no turning our heads off, and thoughts are constantly turning. So, if you talking to us and it takes us a moment to get out of it and look up at you, it's usually because we're thinking of something in some weird way, very deeply and intricately, that actually doesn't really matter to us ultimately -but it's just how our heads work.
​
4.* T*he yin and yang of aloneness and sociality. I heard it said that an ENFP is the most introvertive of the E's. This doesn't seem possible, but that is because you haven't seen us when we are alone...er...because we are...alone.. ha. There has to be a balance. In college I had even more of a social life than high school, and then suddenly no regulation to stop me. I worked on the improv team, and gained a sort of fame which I had never experienced before. Having mostly kept to my corner in my theater area I worked hard on my craft, and left the rest of the school to it's devices. Suddenly, I was living with people IN my room, had a million parties, had a ton of people to talk to and was with another person 24 hours a day,- and I then learned that I HATED people. I didn't really. I love people, but I was terribly burnt out on them after my first semester and had no way of understanding what was happening to me. I had once presented as an ESFP, bubbly, until my privacy went away and I had no reprieve to handle myself and process. Now the need for solitude is evident as I have grown up -this much at least. 
Long story short. Yin and yang. If you are an ENFP, you will need that time to gather yourself in equal measure, and if you don't know it- you one day will. 
The in between is the most abrasive, though. If you are with people where you can freely express your Ne and not have Fi invaded, you are good. If you are somewhere where your mind can think Ne and you can nurture Fi, then you are gold, but if you are somewhere where those are both shut down for long periods of time, it is very, very taxing and happens to have tremendous impact on you. If this in between does not have such an impact on you, this may be a sign to re-evaluate. 

5. *A*ll ENFP's are weird. Some ENFP's will try to lie to themselves that they aren't and think that they are super cool. They may be cool (if trying to bring back bad 70's trend is cool), but they are also undeniably weird. These ENFP's have not listened to themselves recently, analyzed their thoughts or looked in a mirror. They are weird. Period. They will get odd reactions, they won't know how to talk to people, some people will think they are aliens. It's just part of the territory that comes with NF. It's not the worst thing in the world.
​
6. *A*nd lastly, all, and I mean all ENFP's have angst. They seriously do. At all times and all places there is some kind of angst. They could be perfectly happy and alright with the world. -Actually, they usually are, which is what makes this so funny. They are Fi. They are happy, they are laid back, and yet they are incredibly angstful, and they are capable, I am not kidding you, of feeling 6 different things at one time. If you ask an ENFP what they are feeling, you will probably hear an "I don't know" (as they may cringe inwardly as they hope you won't ask them directly about their feelings anymore -something they may ask you if they are in a mood to champion you), or some tripe answer. They have some ultimate feeling, for instance happy, but under that is a brooding, boiling pot of emotion that is juggling 20 things at the same time. Well, it depends on the time. Sometimes they're just hungry. And ultimately, it really is just happy, so why bother talking about the boiling pot? Hey! A granola bar!


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@kaleidoscope 

Of course, Si is not the same as looking back on the past so much as remembering exactly the full vivid experience of being there, and just knowing to your gut what it was like.

Take Severus Snape when he was embarrassed in front of Lily Potter by James. That was not just a memory he factually remembers, but can feel to his bones. Not feel in the sense of Fi, so much as just he knows that sense of being in that situation inside out.

That is Si, though not quite Si + Ne. 

I'd say Si + Ne + Fi would look something like a sensation from the past to your gut, which starts you off generating what it might connect to, and then using your Fi reasoning scheme to figure out how you're going to orient yourself. It's a classic way the Fi type (or Ji in general) is very reflective. It constantly wants to conclude how it is oriented towards something, or at least what principles it believes in and will use to reason hereafter. 

I use this mix a LOT, actually. But I use Ni a lot in a strange additional way, but I think that has to do with my upbringing a bit.


----------



## Chascoda (Jul 12, 2012)

You're exactly like me!!!!!! :O


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay, so I'm gonna fill this out :mellow:

* 0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I'm 20 years old. Currently feeling pretty good, slightly hyped up :3

* 1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*










I really love this. I love the overall feel of the picture. The colors and the general atmosphere are so warm and soothing, I would love to spend a day there. Though, the rocks don't look like a comfortable place to sit on. Maybe we'll get like chairs or something. That's not very fun though. What's the point of going on a picnic if we're going to sit on chairs? Oh! This reminds me of how awesome I thought it was when I saw a photograph of someone on a mattress that's floating on the water. Maybe we could do that. That would be so beautiful and like.. tumblr-ish. But then how would we go back to shore? Oh well, we'd figure something out. :crazy:

* 2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

First reaction: PANIC. Shit, what are we gonna do ?? It'll get darker and darker, and we won't be able to reach anyone. We'll fall asleep because all the worrying will exhaust us, and then wolves will come and feast on our flesh.. *literally freaks out*

A few minutes later: ? *realizes she overreacted* Oh well, this isn't so bad. I guess we have cellphones, right? We'll figure this out. Plus, this is like an adventure or something.

* 3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I'm usually pretty drained after a concert (except if it was _especially _good and I was hyped up). So my attitude probably would depend on the mood I was in. If I'm in a REALLY good mood, I'd be all for it as long as there's a way for me to get back when I come down from my "high". But if I'm tired and/or sleepy, I'd want to go home. The prospect of having to go to a party would make me pretty cranky. If that was the case, I'd either call a cab or make the driver drop me off home.

* 4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Inward reaction: *HULK SMASH* I'd get *really *pissed off. Anger/indignation comes really fast for me, as do all emotions really. I don't have time to register my feelings anyway. 

Outward reaction: As much as I want to conceal it, I'm a _desperately _transparent person. Whatever I'm feeling shows on my face and in my mannerisms pretty obviously, even though I'm sure that I somehow managed to conceal it. Plus, when someone stomps on my Fi, I get very argumentative and aggressive. I'd probably get into a heated discussion with them, I wouldn't be able to help it. *One thing's for sure though: I cannot hold back for the life of me*. Holding back just makes it worse.

* 5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

I don't really get this question? What would it matter if something clashed with a previous belief? 

* 6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

Er.. hard question for me. I don't have a checklist of values, nor are they in front of me or anything like that. Most of the time, I can't even tell what they are until I implode when they're violated. So far, I would say honesty and authenticity are a huge deal to me. They're also the basis for all subsequent values: loyalty, fidelity, trustworthiness, etc..

* 7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

a) Everything ^^ This is also a difficult question for me, as I've always felt that I was pretty different from everyone else, for as long as I can remember. I feel like there's something inherently wrong or off about me that I can't put my finger on just yet. It's something about myself, that I can't just ignore. I pretend that I blend in with people, I swallow back the feeling of being fundamentally alienated from others. 

b) I wish I was less black and white, less impulsive and excitable. I wish I had more willpower as well, the ability to say *NO *to say things I want that aren't good for me, to hold back and think about what's good for me rather than immediate gratification. I also wish I was more productive and focused. When I sit down to study, my thoughts are constantly running in the background and distracting me, and I can't stay on one task long enough to actually engage in something useful. 

* 8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I always, ALWAYS trust them. *Always*. Hunches are overpowering, and it's very difficult for me to look for actual proof before acting on them. It's almost irresistible for me to just drop everything and follow what gut feelings tell me. I get those all the time, a simple example is when I meet someone. I don't look for _concrete _indicators that they're good people, I just generally get a feeling that they're someone I can be myself around. Sometimes, a person can be perfectly nice but my instincts would tell me to stay away from them. I don't question my decisions after I made them, because going against my hunch results in a great deal of discomfort. 

* 9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

a) Inspiring others, connecting with someone on an intimate and deep level, engaging in an interesting/stimulation debate or discussion regarding something I'm passionate about. 

I posted this in my Enneagram typing thread and I find it to be very true, to this day:



> What makes me feel at my best:
> 
> Finding out more about myself, living up to my potential, experiencing new things, impressing people and giving off a good impression of myself, distinguishing myself.. I feel _amazing_ when someone compliments my passion towards something, because it tends to drive me more towards doing my best in whatever it is I'm being complimented on.
> 
> ...


b) Being forced in a social situation where I have no interest whatsoever and no one I can connect with. Where I'm just forced to interact with people that don't stimulate me, having to make small talk or discuss things that just don't come naturally to me. Prolonged interaction with people in general drains me at the end of the day except if it was ESPECIALLY exciting, and I need my time alone afterwards. 

* 10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

For a long time, all I've done was repress who I was in order to blend in with people and be accepted. I didn't express my true thoughts and feelings, because I didn't feel like they would be accepted. Nowadays though, I surround myself ONLY with people who truly care about me. How do I know that? Well, they're the ones who accept me as I am, who I can be myself around and still feel loved and appreciated. I have cut out of my life anyone who I had to alter my behavior to befriend. It's just not worth it, it created a lot of dilemma within me, and it goes against what friendship means to me anyway. 

Okay, gonna mention @_bearotter_, @_eyenexepee_, @_brainheart_, @_LeaT_, @_Perhaps_, @_knittigan_. Sorry to bother you guys, I just REALLY wanna get this over with  Thanks for reading!


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

@_kaleidoscope_, I might not get back to you until tomorrow, sorry. Feeling pretty braindead. But I have to say I get a pretty strong Ne feel from it, just initial reaction.



> I don't look for _concreteindicators that they're good people, I just generally get a feeling that they're someone I can be myself around. Sometimes, a person can be perfectly nice but my instincts would tell me to stay away from them. I don't question my decisions after I made them, because going against my hunch results in a great deal of discomfort._


I'm totally with you on this. How much of this is Fi, do you think?


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

No worries, @brainheart  Let me know your thoughts whenever.

& I honestly have no idea. I'm really bad at MBTI & JCF, lol.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

kaleidoscope said:


> No worries, @_brainheart_  Let me know your thoughts whenever.
> 
> & I honestly have no idea. I'm really bad at MBTI & JCF, lol.


Obviously I am too, ha ha. I mean, beyond my dominant function.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Just kind of butting in here, as I see a pretty strong case for you being an ENFP in your responses. ookkk The first two questions, I think, showed a lot of Ne. The second response was particularly interesting to me; it seems you had an immediate emotional reaction to the situation that influenced the way you used your Ne (using it to think of the possibility of falling asleep and wolves "feasting" on you). However, as soon as the emotion went down, your Ne came back and provided you with another perspective of the situation. I have INFP friends (about three of them) and there isn't one of them, from my experience, who indulge in the potential "positive" outcomes out of a situation after having such a response. This has been just my observation, but I have an INFP sibling, and they seem to stay "stuck" in their emotions of a situation, while I've already moved on to another perspective; my sibling will just sit there rolling their eyes while I'm all _"See, this is going to work out!"_. 

It's really hard for me to articulate on where you are on the I vs E spectrum, but I will say you seem more E to me. One of the things that was telling to me was that you said you were drained being in a social situation where you had no interest and no one to connect with; I don't think you would meet an ENFP who wouldn't agree with that statement. I "feed" off the energy of others. If I have no connections, no one to bounce my Ne off of, I'd be terribly bored and begin to feel drained. ENFP's also need their alone time too, put us in ANY prolonged situation and or Ne gets overloaded and we need to "decompress", so to speak. 

Something else that jumped out at me is that; even though you said you didn't have a checklist of values in question #6 (almost the same answer I had in my questionnaire) Your response to having your beliefs clashed with sounds like it could have been written by my INFP sibling. We're quite a match when we disagree (I believe they're a 1w9); but they get shockingly defensive (even for me) when my Ne produces something other than what their Fi can understand. I'm trying to get them to see things from my perspective; through using my Ne to find an avenue that leads to their Fi, and they stomp their feet and try to invalidate anything my Ne comes up with, because it doesn't match perfectly- we could spend HOURS in debates if we didn't reach the point of agreeing to disagree. 

Also, your response to #8 is almost word-for-word similar to mine. It's funny, because there aren't a lot of ENFP's who describe their relationship with their intuition the way I do with mine, so it's pretty cool to see someone else saying that. I can actually link you to my questionnaire if you like; really, the similarities aren't "creepy" alike, but they're certainly there. Good luck with everything, and I certainly wouldn't mind seeing you around the ENFP forums.


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm biased. xD But here goes:



kaleidoscope said:


> I really love this. I love the overall feel of the picture. The colors and the general atmosphere are so warm and soothing, I would love to spend a day there. Though, the rocks don't look like a comfortable place to sit on. Maybe we'll get like chairs or something. That's not very fun though. What's the point of going on a picnic if we're going to sit on chairs? Oh! This reminds me of how awesome I thought it was when I saw a photograph of someone on a mattress that's floating on the water. Maybe we could do that. That would be so beautiful and like.. tumblr-ish. But then how would we go back to shore? Oh well, we'd figure something out. :crazy:


Ne/Si: generating options/ideas/possibilities guided by how sensational stimuli/impressions make you feel and activate your memory. Interesting that you say "we". Who's this "we"? :3



> * 2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
> 
> First reaction: PANIC. Shit, what are we gonna do ?? It'll get darker and darker, and we won't be able to reach anyone. We'll fall asleep because all the worrying will exhaust us, and then wolves will come and feast on our flesh.. *literally freaks out*
> 
> A few minutes later: ? *realizes she overreacted* Oh well, this isn't so bad. I guess we have cellphones, right? We'll figure this out. Plus, this is like an adventure or something.


So at first you react Ne-ish, but it's not clear whether that's dominant or say inferior Ne. I would say inferior Ne is all doomsday-like generating options uncontrollably, serious catastrophizing, lead by Si. You say you calm down a few minutes later (assuming you do so by yourself), so I guess it's not inferior Ne.



> * 3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
> 
> I'm usually pretty drained after a concert (except if it was _especially _good and I was hyped up). So my attitude probably would depend on the mood I was in. If I'm in a REALLY good mood, I'd be all for it as long as there's a way for me to get back when I come down from my "high". But if I'm tired and/or sleepy, I'd want to go home. The prospect of having to go to a party would make me pretty cranky. If that was the case, I'd either call a cab or make the driver drop me off home.


I think most Fi-doms I've seen answer initially speak of being against going to this party, you seem to let it depend on your mood there and then. Your mood has to be really good though, you emphasize it as if you mean to say if your mood is even any less than REALLY good, you wouldn't want to go. Perhaps this is Ne backed by strong Fi? Not sure.



> * 4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
> 
> Inward reaction: *HULK SMASH* I'd get *really *pissed off. Anger/indignation comes really fast for me, as do all emotions really. I don't have time to register my feelings anyway.
> 
> Outward reaction: As much as I want to conceal it, I'm a _desperately _transparent person. Whatever I'm feeling shows on my face and in my mannerisms pretty obviously, even though I'm sure that I somehow managed to conceal it. Plus, when someone stomps on my Fi, I get very argumentative and aggressive. I'd probably get into a heated discussion with them, I wouldn't be able to help it. *One thing's for sure though: I cannot hold back for the life of me*. Holding back just makes it worse.


Okay so I'm guessing Fi. But the question about what you outwardly say is about what kind of things you say. The content of your words, not so much how you say it or how you react. So *what* do you say? ^^



> *6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
> 
> Er.. hard question for me. I don't have a checklist of values, nor are they in front of me or anything like that. Most of the time, I can't even tell what they are until I implode when they're violated. So far, I would say honesty and authenticity are a huge deal to me. They're also the basis for all subsequent values: loyalty, fidelity, trustworthiness, etc..


Fi.



> * 7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
> 
> a) Everything ^^ This is also a difficult question for me, as I've always felt that I was pretty different from everyone else, for as long as I can remember. I feel like there's something inherently wrong or off about me that I can't put my finger on just yet. It's something about myself, that I can't just ignore. I pretend that I blend in with people, I swallow back the feeling of being fundamentally alienated from others.
> 
> b) I wish I was less black and white, less impulsive and excitable. I wish I had more willpower as well, the ability to say *NO *to say things I want that aren't good for me, to hold back and think about what's good for me rather than immediate gratification. I also wish I was more productive and focused. When I sit down to study, my thoughts are constantly running in the background and distracting me, and I can't stay on one task long enough to actually engage in something useful.


A) More Fourish than MBTI I'd say.
B) Well okay there's definitely Ne in there, but as for the rest I'm not sure.



> * 8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
> 
> I always, ALWAYS trust them. *Always*. Hunches are overpowering, and it's very difficult for me to look for actual proof before acting on them. It's almost irresistible for me to just drop everything and follow what gut feelings tell me. I get those all the time, a simple example is when I meet someone. I don't look for _concrete _indicators that they're good people, I just generally get a feeling that they're someone I can be myself around. Sometimes, a person can be perfectly nice but my instincts would tell me to stay away from them. I don't question my decisions after I made them, because going against my hunch results in a great deal of discomfort.


Certainly Fi. But it sounds like here Ne will be overridden by an introverted function, perhaps Fi and Si coupled.



> * 9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
> 
> a) Inspiring others, connecting with someone on an intimate and deep level, engaging in an interesting/stimulation debate or discussion regarding something I'm passionate about.
> 
> ...


A) Sounds mainly extraverted to me. ^^
B) Quoting from Quenk: "ENTPs and ENFPs tend to enjoy the company of like-minded Intuitive types and may be somewhat disdainful of their opposite types, finding them drab, predictable, and conventional. They may see Introverted Sensing types as overconcerned with health, safety, and comfort." Might be you?



> *10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
> 
> For a long time, all I've done was repress who I was in order to blend in with people and be accepted. I didn't express my true thoughts and feelings, because I didn't feel like they would be accepted. Nowadays though, I surround myself ONLY with people who truly care about me. How do I know that? Well, they're the ones who accept me as I am, who I can be myself around and still feel loved and appreciated. I have cut out of my life anyone who I had to alter my behavior to befriend. It's just not worth it, it created a lot of dilemma within me, and it goes against what friendship means to me anyway.


Fi and Si.


I think I've come to this conclusion before with you. Ne, Si and Fi. I couldn't really find something that I would account as hard evidence for Te (perhaps because it's your tertiary, that's it somewhat invisible maybe - I think as inferior you'd recognize it after you had moments of going/being out of control). I can't really place my finger on it considering what is your dominant and what isn't. I'd have to go with Ne/Fi/Te/Si for now. I asked a few more questions, perhaps that will bring up some more helpful information.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@voicetrocity

Thank you so much for your feedback! I really want as many opinions as possible before I settle on something definite, so I'm really glad you contributed.

Well, the thing with my values is, even when I do lash out, like you said, it's only for a while. I definitely do not go on debates forever. I'm a very moody person, you see. I definitely would not be in that state of mind for longer than a while, unless the person made it worse. I also have this annoying thing where I'll react emotionally to something (negatively of course) and then I'd be totally fine a few minutes later, after I ruined the mood. So for example, I'll piss off my parents or my sister, and it would take them a considerable amount of time to calm down whereas I'll just get over it easily. 



> Also, your response to #8 is almost word-for-word similar to mine. It's funny, because there aren't a lot of ENFP's who describe their relationship with their intuition the way I do with mine, so it's pretty cool to see someone else saying that.


Hahaha, that's pretty neat :kitteh: I'll check out your questionnaire for sure.

I do have a very high Fi for an ENFP, which complicates things. :frustrating:


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_voicetrocity_
> 
> Thank you so much for your feedback! I really want as many opinions as possible before I settle on something definite, so I'm really glad you contributed.
> 
> ...


You're very welcome! Sorry it's a wall of text; my "enter" and "tab" button don't work on here, and it's about to make me rage, lol.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@kaleidoscope: I did read your questionnaire several times. The hard thing is my Ni sort of already had intuited what I'd expect from many of your answers! Nonetheless it was very helpful in confirming things. 

I agree that there was more of an INFP feeling to it, because the focus was so much more on using Ne to support Fi than as an energizing thing in and of itself. This is a similar "feel" to me, which is to say I'm very concerned with forming my very own personal explanations of practically everything, and Ne is more of just an aid to the analysis. I seldom use Ne in other contexts -- it's all purely for analysis. 

That said, here are some questions.

a) When do you use Te, and actually find it energizing?

b) Have there been instances where you have an overpowering decision that was made based on understanding of deep-rooted sentiments, but those around you kept insisting that there was no hard and fast reason/evidence that proceeding the way you want to would yield good results?

c) When you are stressed, do you identify with fixating on visceral, gut memories or impressions of what caused your stress, and losing your zest for idea-generation because you're just so deflated? I think for EN_P, energy is a crucial factor to how they use their Ne. They just love new ideas. But again, there's a practical world out there, and sometimes it smashes/deflates them, and while comfort and routine is not their thing so much, they may still resort to Si in a sort of vindictive, hating way.

d) Do you find you use Te in synergy with Ne/Fi? Are you deeply driven to explore certain new and exciting avenues based on lots of self-analysis of where you stand and what you want, and use lots of real-world/objective strategy to accomplish that?


I'm trying to get at how your functions interplay a little, and to see if there's really a case for inferior Si. It seems like Si might be something you actually do use in your contemplations. That would be a huge sign of INFP-ness. More fixated on the inner contemplation than on being excited about new avenues, and actualizing them through Te, and reasoning which ones to pursue using Fi. More using deep reflections on past impressions and generating ideas to form Fi-understanding.

Another comment: it's _OKAY_ if your 4w3 is the "reason" your Fi is so strong. Enneagram is not the same as MBTI, but it can strongly interplay at times. In fact, 4w3 doesn't have to imply Ji is your dominant at all, in the sense that your insecurities and deepest longings may be related to losing yourself, but your w3 makes it a little more complicated than that. So the fact that you are still _most _interested in that inner contemplation (if that's true! I never like to conclude too soon) could be pretty significantly in favor of Fi. 

As someone who uses Ji a lot, I think my 4w5 fix definitely accentuates my tendencies to mix in some Fi.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

eyenexepee said:


> So at first you react Ne-ish, but it's not clear whether that's dominant or say inferior Ne. I would say inferior Ne is all doomsday-like generating options uncontrollably, serious catastrophizing, lead by Si. You say you calm down a few minutes later (assuming you do so by yourself), so I guess it's not inferior Ne.


Yes, I can imagine that could be close to the inferior Ne respons of an ISFJ I know. What would be the difference between Ne dom and Ne aux?


Ow, and @_kaleidoscope_ , do you have a favorite band or musician you really adore?


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@mimesis,

I think Ne dom comes up with all sorts of possibilities, all the time. Inferior Ne is more like catastrophic thinking, that's ONLY negative (since it's an inferior function). It doesn't perceive positive outcomes.

I adore Regina Spektor :tongue: Why?

@bearotter & @eyenexepee

I'll answer your questions tomorrow, for sure! Sorry about the delay, but thank you so much for helping me out


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_mimesis_,
> 
> I think Ne dom comes up with all sorts of possibilities, all the time. Inferior Ne is more like catastrophic thinking, that's ONLY negative (since it's an inferior function). It doesn't perceive positive outcomes.
> 
> I adore Regina Spektor :tongue: Why?


Well, perhaps it's because I already missed a concert of my favorite band/artist, a few times for whatever reason, a last-minute anti-climax, usually after anticipating it for weeks, and it took me a lot longer than a couple of minutes to think 'oh well, this isn't so bad'. :laughing: 

Sure, I'll try and make the best of it, but it would seriously bug me, and I would feel it in my stomach. 
In fact I'm still not over it :crying:, lol.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@mimesis

I thought the focus was on the car stopping in the middle of nowhere, lol. Yeah it would upset me if we couldn't make it - but that's assuming we couldn't. I would be hopeful until I was sure that attending the concert wasn't possible. Everything I said applies though, I can be upset but my mood changes easily, and it wouldn't last long. I'm easy to cheer up.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_mimesis_
> 
> I thought the focus was on the car stopping in the middle of nowhere, lol. Yeah it would upset me if we couldn't make it - but that's assuming we couldn't. I would be hopeful until I was sure that attending the concert wasn't possible. Everything I said applies though, I can be upset but my mood changes easily, and it wouldn't last long. I'm easy to cheer up.


Yes, I thought so. And here we don't have any wolves to worry about... =)


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay, here we go.

@_eyenexepee_



> I think most Fi-doms I've seen answer initially speak of being against going to this party, you seem to let it depend on your mood there and then. Your mood has to be really good though, you emphasize it as if you mean to say if your mood is even any less than REALLY good, you wouldn't want to go.


Well, it all really depends on my mood. If I was in an introverted mood on my way to the concert, no matter how much I loved the artist, I probably would not overreact and feel kinda relieved that the car broke down. So yes, it all comes down to how I'm feeling at the moment. If I was still excited, I'd probably go for it yeah. 



> Okay so I'm guessing Fi. But the question about what you outwardly say is about what kind of things you say. The content of your words, not so much how you say it or how you react. So *what* do you say? ^^


Umm.. well, it really depends on the situation. Like, I might say things I don't mean, like judging them as being "wrong" or whatever. I'll lash out at them sometimes, but the actual content? I can't really think of anything specific I'd say. I know I'd be judgmental though.

_________________________________________

@_bearotter_

*a) When do you use Te, and actually find it energizing?*

Okay, so.. First of all, I really like using Te when I have something to accomplish and I need to organize myself. I get in this super structured, meticulous mood. It's really hard to describe but I'm super motivated and quite perfectionist. I'm full of enthusiasm (but composed) and overall energized because of what I'm about to accomplish. 

Otherwise, when I can't do this, I get in a sort of depressed, lazy mood where I'm procrastinating.. and it just gets worse and worse. Guilt, more procrastination, more guilt. 

In arguments, I notice that use Te quite naturally, and it does feel energizing *but here's where the problem is*: I might be doing this for image purposes. And here's why it sucks so much to be an image type. I may mimic Te behavior, in order to come across as competent and like I know my shit. At the same time, reading about inferior Te does not ring a bell. 

*b) Have there been instances where you have an overpowering decision that was made based on understanding of deep-rooted sentiments, but those around you kept insisting that there was no hard and fast reason/evidence that proceeding the way you want to would yield good results?*

Hmm, not sure if I have been in a similar situation because I'm not in a position to make decisions just like *that*. I do have instincts sometimes though that tell me acting this way is the right thing to do, only to be contradicted by people who'll have thought about it as well and realized that it's pointless, or would only make matters worse, etc.. I can be convinced, but it would take a lot to do so. I would challenge their idea, asking them for proof. "What makes you so sure that this or this would happen?"

*c) When you are stressed, do you identify with fixating on visceral, gut memories or impressions of what caused your stress, and losing your zest for idea-generation because you're just so deflated?*

I think so, yes. I think I may have been in this sort of phase lately, actually. I have had several bad experiences in my past, and for the past year or so, something has radically changed. I used to be a very enthusiastic person, a little adventurous, always looking forward to things. Nowadays, I don't go out as much, I've become unadventurous, experiencing anxiety with unfamiliar things. I don't think I'm unhealthy, but I do obsess a lot on the past in a negative way, thinking of what has gone wrong, trying to make links with the present and figure out why I don't feel so happy anymore, rehashing mistakes I have made, what I could've done to prevent it. I'm a LOT more introverted, much more cynical and negative. This is a marked contrast of the person I was before. 

I've thought about this, and whether or not it's a Fi-Si loop or just inferior Si. I still don't know, I can't really tell the difference. 

d) Do you find you use Te in synergy with Ne/Fi? Are you deeply driven to explore certain new and exciting avenues based on lots of self-analysis of where you stand and what you want, and use lots of real-world/objective strategy to accomplish that?

I'm not sure I can answer this objectively right now 

Let me know your thoughts


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@_kaleidoscope_: I have a habit of just coming up with my own notion of what each of these things (loops, inferior) means, because the descriptions might just be too rigid. To me, the inferior response is more about momentary stress than a prolonged cycle of ignoring one's extroverted function.

The idea of the loop to me is that as a cognitive introvert, when you're just not feeling up to it, you might enter into a cycle where you aren't energetic enough to use your extro function, and just stay in your mind. 

Comments?

I'd love you to answer d) more, because that seems pretty important for the ENFP mix! 

And as for part a) the interesting thing is there at least, there appears to be little synergy with Ne! You've brought up Te in arguments many times, and to me, even if you're not _bad at it_, it means that as a strong Ji user, you see something energizing about Te when you're challenged. 

A time when INTPs use Fe is when people won't listen to their logical, structured but personally theorized arguments. When ignored, they (or at least I) may just resort to figuring out what to tell people so they won't bother me. It's some soft level of manipulation. 

Seems a little like that with your Te -- either you do it in select instances (e.g. I use my Fe when I'm alone with a friend I want to take care of) or in points of conflict (you'd rather not someone step on your conclusions that you've so carefully contemplated, and you have no problem bringing out the facts and some objective-based reasoning to defend yourself).

Addendum: so you might ask, well don't I feel _energized_ using the Te when challenged, not just see it as necessary? So that people are forced to take the stuff seriously? I'd say possibly, but it seems the level to which it may energize you may possibly have to do with that 3 wing, of liking when you can protect and boost that image to someone, and you even get into this yourself. 


Somehow, to me the inferior and dominant for Ne and Si should be a fundamental conflict. It should be that your primary fixation is intuiting lots of new things on the surface, and Si is really only when you're dragged down. Somehow what you described sounds more loop-like to me, as if your fixation is always on contemplating in the Fi sense, I'm not gathering much Ne-Te synergy. 

As an INTP, I don't identify with the low level of Fe skill that INTPs supposedly have. I was awkward much of my life in actual social situations, but my SX type makes it pretty easy for me to use Fe to figure people out when I have introvert time, etc, because perhaps I'm constantly turning over in my mind the potential for intense connection. 

It could be you're in a similar boat?


----------



## SailorStar (Jan 23, 2013)

kaleidoscope said:


> So I've been sort of stuck between the two for a while now, undoubtedly due to my 4w3 core. I know for sure, and have heard from a lot of people already that I don't seem inferior Te, especially in arguments. Te isn't something I struggle with as much as I should. From reading the descriptions, inferior Si sounds a lot more accurate (though I score exceptionally low on Se in most cognitive tests I take).
> 
> On the other hand, I'm clearly an Fi-dom (maybe also due to being an E4). Is it possible that I'm just an ENFP with a highly developed Fi? My Ne scores come second to my Fi, that's for sure.
> 
> Briefly mentioning @_bearotter_ cause I really appreciate your insight (please don't ask me to take the questionnaire :crying


What a strange coincidence; I am also an ENFP/INFP hybrid and a 4w3.


----------



## SarahSams (Jul 7, 2013)

I struggle with Fe/Fi... It's hard not knowing which one you are. I think I'll post in this forum, too, to ask people. I'd say whichever one fits you best.  I'm sorry I didn't really help much


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Note -- E/INFP is more asking your dominant type, not Fe vs Fi, in MBTI. In socionics, though, ENFp is said to command Fe very well, and INFj (kiiiiiind of ~ INFP, but separate system) would hold it a bunch lower. 

In MBTI (where a healthy balance of intro/extroversion seems presumed), an Ne-dominant is posited to be less inclined to Fe -- I think partly because at best (if you love to see external data via an explosion of possibilities arising, to use the simplest example, why jump to making a judgment about the external...), a perceiving extoverted type finds extroverted judging a second best thing, so if they preferred feeling to thinking, their feeling would be said to take on a more introverted character.


----------

